# Looking for Players in Springfield IL this summer



## Talvisota (Jun 8, 2002)

I'll be in central IL this summer from June 23rd to mid August and I' love to DM a group of non-munchkin players.

(I am normally a int dev contractor in Central Asia but my wife is giving birth this summer so we're on Family/Medical Leave; that's why the short time span.)

Feel free to post/email me if there are any takers.  I'd love to try running a few modules to try them out for my group here.


----------

